# A Couple of Fukiran in Bloom



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2020)

This year, I have had at least one neo plant in bloom every month. It is not normal but it is great for me since I love them and love sniffing on their sweet fragrance.  

This Manjushage is blooming for the third time this year. 
January, April and July. 
It typically blooms around May-June for me. A reliable bloomer for me and it has a nice flower count since I get 3-6 flowers per spike on other neos on average. This plant bears minimum 5-7 per spike every time.  











The next one is Fugaku. 
I couldn't find the right angle to show all three spikes. 
This plant grows fast and blooms very well for me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 10, 2020)

Fantastic blooms! Of course I love manjushages (like in my FB)!!!


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2020)

Sooo beautiful and I love the fragrance too. I don't have the proper
conditions to bloom Neos., but I enjoy seeing them here.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 10, 2020)

Both very gorgeous!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

Those are so cool!


----------



## Marco (Jul 11, 2020)

Very nice neos. with a nice flower count!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 13, 2021)

Marco said:


> Very nice neos. with a nice flower count!


Marco
Good to see you still participating here. 
Are you still growing neos?


----------



## LO69 (Dec 15, 2021)

Very charming plants! It sounds strange that I never had in my life one of this little jewels!
Time to buy some.
Are the pink/violet flower varieties sweet smelling too?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 15, 2021)

LO69 said:


> Very charming plants! It sounds strange that I never had in my life one of this little jewels!
> Time to buy some.
> Are the pink/violet flower varieties sweet smelling too?


They are typically fragrant, yes. 
The ones in the purple blue shades may not be fragrant at all, though.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 15, 2021)

I love all 47 of mine but grow just for foliage. I could never get them to grow in bark.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 15, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I love all 47 of mine but grow just for foliage. I could never get them to grow in bark.


So what do you grow them in? Sfagnum?


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 15, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 16, 2021)

LO69 said:


> So what do you grow them in? Sfagnum?


Yes. And am experimenting with water culture.


----------

